# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Action & Arcade >  Magnetic balls 4 Andrid

## warenic

Всем привет!
Была клевая игрушка "Magnetic balls" от Unity под Android. Теперь вместо нее лежит обновленная от 100500 с пингвинами и котятами.
Разыскиваю старую версию.
Screenshot_2015-05-21-16-35-23.jpg

----------


## AnnaSergeeva

https://nnm-club.me/forum/viewtopic....028404#7028404
Эту?

----------

